# What Do You Feed?



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok so this is a simple little thread and it's basically what the title asks. What do you feed your dog? What type of foods or supplements do you feed to your dog to keep up there good health and over all body condition?

I'm sure most of us are curious as to what everyone is feeding their dogs and what we all see as healthy for our dogs. This might also be helpful to some that do not know which is the best way to feed their dogs. It can give them a helpful in site. So share away. 
oke:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Take a look at this thread most have responded already 

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/41828-what-do-you-feed-your-dog.html

I now feed Acana Regional Wild Prairie, with some pumpkin puree and salmon oil. He gets treats of dehydrated chicken hip and joint thingy's lol, grain free biscuits or mozzarella cheese sticks for training.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Lots of threads like this, lol  
I'll give it a go. 
I feed prey model raw to my pack. My Pet Bull, Mini Poodle, Chi/Min Pin mix and 2 cats. No allergy issues, no worries about the 4 D's, shiny, healthy coats and skin, and NO dog breath!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I feed a basic kibble ( A Retriever Chow my Tractor Supply sells ) and raw. I used Diamond for years, and then about 4 years ago hit a rough patch and couldn't afford to stay on Diamond so I picked up this chow just for Temp use. The dogs did great on it and look great on it as well. When income got better I went back to Diamond, had a ton of issues with it and ended up back with the Retriever. 

We feed raw bones as well as chicken, turkey, beef, rabbit and soon adding goat.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I didn't see the other threads, but that one is from last year. So now everyone can share their healthy new diets for this year


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Kai has shown to be a bit of a challenge with food. Right now he is on nutro lamb and rice and I add canned food turkey to his food. I know I know, I have heard how nutro is not "he best" but it seems to be the only thing that keeps his poop good, no gas, and he is not allergic to.  Looking to switch it up down the road.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

We have no butcher shops near us, other wise they'd get raw all year around. So....in hunting season they get raw deer, and the rest of the year I rotate with Acana, Orijen, and Instinct. They get an organic raw egg mixed in their food as well. Treats are "Happy Hips" which are chicken strips with joint support


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Prey Model Raw for Ecko, and Acana for Chili. She still refuses raw. I plan on working on it when Ecko's transition is complete.


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

Outlaw 21-15 for most of them, my old catahoula gets raw chicken most of the time and the outlaw a couple times a week, the dog that just had pups gets the outlaw with some jack mackeral on top.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

RAW only


----------



## PitLife (Mar 30, 2012)

Was feeding totw, but with all the companies recall issues I changed to Earthborne Holistic's Coastal Catch. Been very, very happy with it. Both my rot and pit look great. For treats I use turkey Bacon or bananas. Ocassional raw bones if I get off work early enough for the meat market.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Odin is on TotW right now and I am looking into getting him on to Acana if I can afford the jump. Treat wise he gets a lot of things lol. Theres not much he doesn't like. He gets raw veggies, raw eggs, and raw chicken sometimes. And the feed store treats in bulk, im gunna look into the chicken jerky treats next time I go to the feed store. At training classes he gets little hot dog bits. 

My dog is a pig lol


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I feed Jaws a mixture. He gets puppy food (1cup) mixed with rice and vegetables(1cup), and some raw. After he finishes his rice/veggie and puppy food mix I give him his raw food separately. He was just started on the raw tonight so he gets small portions. He is fed the rice/puppy food 3 times a day and the raw only at night so far.

As for treats he gets a wide variety. I got him a cow ear today and that actually lasted him awhile. He gets natural dog treats, and dental treats. I do also give him hip joint treats, once a week. As for time consuming treats he gets healthy edibles, bully sticks, tendons and these moist chicken flavor edible bones. 

For training I usually use just the dog biscuits chicken and lamb/rice. I just break up the biscuit into pieces and use it that way.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaws101 said:


> I feed Jaws a mixture. He gets puppy food (1cup) mixed with rice and vegetables(1cup), and some raw. After he finishes his rice/veggie and puppy food mix I give him his raw food separately. He was just started on the raw tonight so he gets small portions. He is fed the rice/puppy food 3 times a day and the raw only at night so far.
> 
> As for treats he gets a wide variety. I got him a cow ear today and that actually lasted him awhile. He gets natural dog treats, and dental treats. I do also give him hip joint treats, once a week. As for time consuming treats he gets healthy edibles, bully sticks, tendons and these moist chicken flavor edible bones.
> 
> For training I usually use just the dog biscuits chicken and lamb/rice. I just break up the biscuit into pieces and use it that way.


Dogs are carnivores and don't need rice and veggies because it does nothing for them. They use rice in processed kibble as a filler just as they use corn. If you want to feed raw then you should feed only one or the other. And if you do decide to feed kibble and raw then it is best to feed it 12 hours apart from eachother. A dogs digestive system will be thrown off because real food such as raw digests faster than kibble. He can also end up with stomach issues. I switched to raw cold turkey "no pun intended"  but I let my girl fast for a day before transitioning her over. Here is a good read if your seriously interested in feeding raw. This is the PMR diet or Prey model raw  
How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Dogs are carnivores and don't need rice and veggies because it does nothing for them. They use rice in processed kibble as a filler just as they use corn. If you want to feed raw then you should feed only one or the other. And if you do decide to feed kibble and raw then it is best to feed it 12 hours apart from eachother. A dogs digestive system will be thrown off because real food such as raw digests faster than kibble. He can also end up with stomach issues. I switched to raw cold turkey "no pun intended"  but I let my girl fast for a day before transitioning her over. Here is a good read if your seriously interested in feeding raw. This is the PMR diet or Prey model raw
> How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw


I've heard some veggies are good for them. They get carrots, peas, and sweet potatoes in the brown rice. I only started him on the rice mix because when he was smaller her would just suck up his dog food in a few seconds. So I gave him the frozen rice clumps in his food to make him slow down and chew. It actually worked, he now eats slower like a normal dog. I guess I dont need to feed him that then. I really do want to try to stick with a more raw based diet just for his health. But it can be expensive. I got him a brand called Instinct yesterday. It is grain free, beef. I payed 4.99 for 12 little meat circles. According to his weight size he should get 14 a day. I was just trying to find a way to spread it out a little. You say to feed it 12 hrs apart? I could always feed him his puppy food in the morning and his raw a night?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I feed my dogs Native.

Jaws when I was growing up the family dogs ate rice and hamburger as their main food. My mom would add tomato and green beans if she had them and also lard once a week. Onyx lived to be 25yrs old, Chico lived to 20yrs and Yenta lived to be 21 she dies of stomach cancer. So I would say that some rice for your pup is fine.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaws101 said:


> I've heard some veggies are good for them. They get carrots, peas, and sweet potatoes in the brown rice. I only started him on the rice mix because when he was smaller her would just suck up his dog food in a few seconds. So I gave him the frozen rice clumps in his food to make him slow down and chew. It actually worked, he now eats slower like a normal dog. I guess I dont need to feed him that then. I really do want to try to stick with a more raw based diet just for his health. But it can be expensive. I got him a brand called Instinct yesterday. It is grain free, beef. I payed 4.99 for 12 little meat circles. According to his weight size he should get 14 a day. I was just trying to find a way to spread it out a little. You say to feed it 12 hrs apart? I could always feed him his puppy food in the morning and his raw a night?


I mean veggies and rice isn't going to kill a dog but I'm just saying its not necessary to feed them either  if its working for you then thats great. As far as instinct goes if you buy the premade raw stuff it is way over priced. I shop at my local grocery store and get a 3 pack of chicken quaters for $ 2.50 , a four pk of backs for the same , turkey necks are a little higher priced as well as beef but all the chicken parts are dirt cheap. However when a dog eats raw you need a variety of meats and organs but the majority of her diet is chicken. And yes you could always feed kibble in the a.m. and raw at night. I spend about 60 to 70 dollars a month to stock up the dogs freezer chest and it has chicken, pork, beef, and turkey at all times as well as organs


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

In the wild dog will get veggies from the stomach of the animals they eat, so when feeding raw many people mix in small amount of vegetables to act for what would be in the stomach. However the diet should be mainly raw. Rice is just a filler and not necessary.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Green tripe. That's what we use to give the "veggiies" still species specific.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> Green tripe. That's what we use to give the "veggiies" still species specific.


:stupid:
That's what I give too. Just not too much at a time or they get gassy and have loose stools. Green tripe is super rich.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MamaTank said:


> :stupid:
> That's what I give too. Just not too much at a time or they get gassy and have loose stools. Green tripe is super rich.


Girl I think you meant to post this >>>:goodpost: LMFAO!!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I feed on a half and half diet 3 days they get kibble which is TOTW when I am working them heavily they get High Prairie or Wetlands and on normal workout Pacific Stream. I fast a day then they will have Prey Model Raw for 3 days and fast again. Then just rinse and repeat this seems to be the most cost effective since we don't have an actual butcher. That's just for where I live if we had a butcher to where I could buy like a side of lamb or something I so would just be feeding raw. My dogs mostly get Beef since there's not much selection chicken liver and beef heart for their organ meat.


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

Recently switched my girl from Royal Canin. Now feeding Acana Grain Free Dry Dog Food, but I mix it with some of the ZiwiPeak canned venison. For training, I use the ZiwiPeak Good Dog venison treats. We order smoked bones from Venison Joe's...specifically the 12" Elk Humerus. Love these bones because they don't splinter and they are huge!


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

I feed Fromm.


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

We've been feeding our guy Orijen since he first got home last year, he loves it.


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

right now I'm feeding Nutro but I'm switching to Canidae next month because I found a near by store that sells is for a good price.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I feed Orijen Regional Red.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

im still on TotW, i went to my feed store today. they dont have Acana like i wanted but they did have Orijen i cant afford $75 though. she said they could prolly order Acana since Champion makes them both. but Odin needed food now and that could take 2-4 weeks to order it in. *sigh* ill figure it out tho....


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

MamaTank said:


> :stupid:
> That's what I give too. Just not too much at a time or they get gassy and have loose stools. Green tripe is super rich.


LMAO! If I didn't know any better, I'd wonder how my GF got on GP. LOL!

Odin, there are some websites that deliver and charge less then most pet stores. You should look into it.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

I updated my pups food now to getting raw chicken. He is spoiled and I got him the healthy chicken that is hormone free. I wanted to get fish, but my local store didn't really have the kind of fish that I wanted. XD


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Jaws101 said:


> I updated my pups food now to getting raw chicken. He is spoiled and I got him the healthy chicken that is hormone free. I wanted to get fish, but my local store didn't really have the kind of fish that I wanted. XD


Are you feeding strictly raw or kibble and raw? If you are feeding raw you want to do your research. If you only feed one protein source and no organs like liver then just feeding chicken alone can end up being detrimental to a dogs health. Also, becareful with fish.....some fish carry harmful parasites such as salmon that can make them sick.. I only feed canned sardines in spring water and canned salmon.

Here is a great site if your interested in researching RAW 
http://preymodelraw.com/how-to-get-started/


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

Well right now im switching it up a bit. He is not on a complete raw diet. I will be giving him kibble in the morning, his rice mix for lunch and then raw for dinner. This gives him the whole day in between the kibble and raw. He is still in the process of being introduced to it though. I prefer to give him the kibble in the morning since I believe he has acid reflux or a large amount of stomach acid. He used to start gagging in the morning but he never threw anything up. So now when we go to bed at midnight I give him a large biscuit. Since I started this he hasn't done his gagging in the mornings. I do know it's possible for them to have acid problems. But he seems to be fine now and perfectly healthy.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Has anyone noticed any changes, good or bad, in their dogs with the high amounts of protein found in many of the kibble brands mentioned? Thanks


----------



## ktlove161125 (Jun 29, 2012)

So I am currently feeding my 5 month old pit (Dakota) TOTW for puppies. 
I originally had Dakota on TOTW, then switched him to Blue for puppies (horrible decision - gave him horrid gas lol), so now he back on TOTW kibble with about a 1/4 of a can of wet TOTW mixed together. 

I'm researching better brands because of all the recalls with TOTW.
I'm looking into Orijen and Acana because I hear they are the best brands to feed besides a raw diet. 

But I'm still researching since the amount of protein in Blue gave him soft stool and horrible gas. 

So we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> Has anyone noticed any changes, good or bad, in their dogs with the high amounts of protein found in many of the kibble brands mentioned? Thanks


I had a bad one when I switched my dog to taste of the wild. He started to drink large amounts of water and although he was 100% potty trained he was having accident everywhere which was very unusual of him. Even though we would take him out and he peed, he would still have to pee more once inside. We figured out it was because he was drinking more water through out the day. He would go through two huge ceramic bowls one after the other and still want more water which was not like him. Once we took him off TOTW he immediately was back to his normal ways. I did some reading online and found people with the same issues (higher protein causing excessive drinking and potty accidents). The protein makes them thirstier than normal causing a higher water intake. Besides that he had gas, baaaad gas lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Kai said:


> I had a bad one when I switched my dog to taste of the wild. He started to drink large amounts of water and although he was 100% potty trained he was having accident everywhere which was very unusual of him. Even though we would take him out and he peed, he would still have to pee more once inside. We figured out it was because he was drinking more water through out the day. He would go through two huge ceramic bowls one after the other and still want more water which was not like him. Once we took him off TOTW he immediately was back to his normal ways. I did some reading online and found people with the same issues (higher protein causing excessive drinking and potty accidents). The protein makes them thirstier than normal causing a higher water intake. Besides that he had gas, baaaad gas lol


Thanks for the reply Kai, most research I've done shows that anything above 34% +- protein is not needed by most dogs. The real high amounts are too new to have been significantly evaluated yet. Ten years from now who knows what will develop from these amounts. Every dog is different and I will have to decide what to go with soon (pup to adult). Many, many of the brands mentioned on here are borderline to me, but they are also supposedly the best foods available. I've got me eye on a couple, but the protein level is a concern. Grain free and fish based this time around, for allergies sake.
BTW, you and your pup are cute.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ktlove161125 said:


> So I am currently feeding my 5 month old pit (Dakota) TOTW for puppies.
> I originally had Dakota on TOTW, then switched him to Blue for puppies (horrible decision - gave him horrid gas lol), so now he back on TOTW kibble with about a 1/4 of a can of wet TOTW mixed together.
> 
> I'm researching better brands because of all the recalls with TOTW.
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, I think the protein amounts in each of those brands is fairly high...so check it out.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

its better to just feed raw, a lot easier too. with kibble you have to brush teeth, fill water bowl about 10 more times a day, walk them 10 more times a day and your dog is looking 2nd best and not living to its potential


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Everyone is a trainer and everyone is a K9 nutrition expert.. I swear..

Because of how kibble meat is produced, those that have enough or plentiful of meat content is naturally followed by higher protein percentages due to dehydration process. Even feeds where you have fresh meat that still contains water, still has dehydrated meat as well thus you get the 38% + richness.

I have *never* fed a kibble less than 34% and have *never* experienced issues commonly referred as a bi-product of such nutrition.

I feed raw when im stocked, the hounds earned it however a good chunk of the year they are fed kibble, Orijen. I can tell you right now, a high quality and rich kibble, there is little difference shown between on raw and off.. No difference in wind, ability to produce results.

Yes, depending on other variables such as how active, work loads, feed amounts, etc high protein diets does call for more water. However, something is wrong if your having to give "buckets" more water on a daily basis.

TOTW i don't know how many times i say this, is *not* a quality feed and many of the health problems associated with lower quality are found by feeding this brand. Including skin rashes, dry skin, season AND feed ingredient allergies, kidney disease, lesser life span, over all appearance dull(er) by comparison of an animal thriving off its fundamental cores..

Of course, this also has to do with what you do with your dog.. A dog of no use is not natural, both for historic, genetic AND existence.

Promote real nutrition, function, breeding and care. Virtually all of these "problems" surrounding all fronts of domesticated animals solved.

I wish people would quit further spreading misinformation on subjects they know little about other than basic research and hearsay, good intentions doesn't equal truths.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> Everyone is a trainer and everyone is a K9 nutrition expert.. I swear..
> 
> Because of how kibble meat is produced, those that have enough or plentiful of meat content is naturally followed by higher protein percentages due to dehydration process. Even feeds where you have fresh meat that still contains water, still has dehydrated meat as well thus you get the 38% + richness.
> 
> ...


I am no expert and dont claim to be but even with body builders, when they increase their protein intake they urinate more and that is a fact. So yes, I think going from low protein food to quality protein food did make my puppy thirstier and urinate more. It may not happen so extreme with all dogs, as just like humans they are all different but it did happen enough for me to find many other people with the same exact issue. When protein is digested, it breaks down into water, carbon dioxide and nitrates like urea. The more protein you eat, the more urea you must secrete.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

My worries about protein stemmed from one of my bulldogs "knuckling" when very young. I had to back off the protein big time, and it cleared up. They are older now and I am looking into a different kibble, especially since one of my pups is entering adulthood.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Thanks for the reply Kai, most research I've done shows that anything above 34% +- protein is not needed by most dogs. The real high amounts are too new to have been significantly evaluated yet. Ten years from now who knows what will develop from these amounts. Every dog is different and I will have to decide what to go with soon (pup to adult). Many, many of the brands mentioned on here are borderline to me, but they are also supposedly the best foods available. I've got me eye on a couple, but the protein level is a concern. Grain free and fish based this time around, for allergies sake.
> BTW, you and your pup are cute.


Obviously I'm no expert; but like any pet owner I try to take in as much information as I can and make the best decisions that I can for the health and well being of my dog.

That said; I also have had concerns about the higher protein levels which greatly influenced my choice in kibbles. I am definetly open to reading unbiased, independently published scholarly articles and I would appreciate any links if anyone has any; however as noted above - if the research is less than 10 years old - that's still a consideration.

I had a dog with chronic kidney failure who was put on a low protein, low phosphorus diet and did amazing on it; she lived another 6 years...and her kidneys were fine...she died from cancer. I know I have read that protein levels don't impact healthy kidneys, and it is the type of protein that also must be taken into consideration. I think I have also read that some people now don't recommend low protein diets for kidney problems...but it is allot to sort through, and I try to be very concious of not only the information, but the _source _of the information.

I do supplement kibble heavily with cooked meats and vegetables.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> *Everyone is a trainer and everyone is a K9 nutrition expert.. I swear..*
> 
> Because of how kibble meat is produced, those that have enough or plentiful of meat content is naturally followed by higher protein percentages due to dehydration process. Even feeds where you have fresh meat that still contains water, still has dehydrated meat as well thus you get the 38% + richness.
> 
> ...


i bolded what im replying to...youre right about that but at the same time you dont need to be a weatherman to know its raining outside.

i do have experience with quality kibble. NV instinct is what i used when my dog was young. still had the dehydration issue and that to me is unacceptable when my environment is a desert and my dogs are in exercise 
time in the middle of the summer. i dont have this issue with raw...which is cheaper,guaranteed organic and CO U.S.A. grown.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> Obviously I'm no expert; but like any pet owner I try to take in as much information as I can and make the best decisions that I can for the health and well being of my dog.
> 
> That said; I also have had concerns about the higher protein levels which greatly influenced my choice in kibbles. I* am definetly open to reading unbiased, independently published scholarly articles and I would appreciate any links if anyone has any;* however as noted above - if the research is less than 10 years old - that's still a consideration.
> 
> ...


the issue with it is the science behind it is funded by kibble companies. legit science does not allow this kind of behavior, you cannot buy scientific truth but thats exactly how the US runs it veterinarian courses. a lot of the scientist and DRs i speak with dont like whats going on either. any research etc thats done with the scientists hand in a companies pocket is tainted.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

zohawn said:


> the issue with it is the science behind it is funded by kibble companies. legit science does not allow this kind of behavior, you cannot buy scientific truth but thats exactly how the US runs it veterinarian courses. a lot of the scientist and DRs i speak with dont like whats going on either. any research etc thats done with the scientists hand in a companies pocket is tainted.


Yes; and that's what makes it so difficult for me as an average pet owner.

As we all know, you can produce a study which confirms/supports almost any theory...the devil is in the details.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I am leaning toward Acana Pacifica. As luck would have it, there's a holistic dog shop only three blocks from my house that I didn't know about...and they sell it! It sure is nice to go to a shop like this where the owners are enthusiastic about dog health and carry only "green" products. It's one of the best discoveries I've ever made. No 18 year old girls behind the counter worrying about their boyfriends...only a couple of very friendly and helpful women who make this holistic approach their life. Long live the mom and pop stores!!!! Hopefully Acana suits my bulldogs.
BTW, this kibble is 33% protein...a bit higher than I'm used to, but not as high as some of the other brands...we'll see what happens.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

zohawn said:


> i bolded what im replying to...youre right about that but at the same time you dont need to be a weatherman to know its raining outside.
> 
> i do have experience with quality kibble. NV instinct is what i used when my dog was young. still had the dehydration issue and that to me is unacceptable when my environment is a desert and my dogs are in exercise
> time in the middle of the summer. i dont have this issue with raw...which is cheaper,guaranteed organic and CO U.S.A. grown.


In "rare" cases genetics or just body refusal is possible in dogs with high quality feeds.. The reason i say rare is because everyone always blames to protein source for their troubles with high protein when in fact its not the protein as much as the quality of ingredients that make up the feed.

You may understand what i'm saying which if you do, you'll understand my other post and why i say it.

There is only a handful of feeds that actually meet what a dog needs in diet to maintain and excel, most don't understand it because they are sheep in the hands of idiots.. That and/or just refuse to learn anything different.

As to knuckling, yes high protein can cause the issue to speed up creating the illusion of it is the feed that created it.. It is a genetic problem, not a feed problem.

And just so i'm clear with all that may encounter this post, i'm not suggesting anything can replace raw. Raw is the only "real" biologically appropriate feed there is. However, if you are considering kibble various times of the year OR as a full time feed, real education and understanding SHOULD be the only thing passed around. Not hearsay, the internet or based on one experience because 9 times out of 10 those few experiences are a result of poor feed quality.

But, do what you will. I just wanted to come on to clear the air, agree or disagree it is your animals in the end.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

KM, I know that you are here to help, and I appreciate it. Actually, I agree with most everything you stated. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion...and I value yours. Your remarks may be likened to showering with an SOS pad to some on here, but deep down I believe you're an old softy at heart. I'm going to give Acana a try.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree with Saint Francis! You have alot of knowledge and good advice and I appreciate it all. I just went off of experience and honestly my next step is to transition into raw. I cant do the cheapo food (thats a given) and would rather just skip to raw instead of trial and error through these expensive brands. Now I just need to do my research on feeding raw.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Kai said:


> I agree with Saint Francis! You have alot of knowledge and good advice and I appreciate it all. I just went off of experience and honestly my next step is to transition into raw. I cant do the cheapo food (thats a given) and would rather just skip to raw instead of trial and error through these expensive brands. Now I just need to do my research on feeding raw.


I have a couple of books by well known vets in the raw world and I also joined some raw groups on yahoo as well as a dog food forum where the raw feeders are some of the best educated people I've found. They will help you with any questions. You can pm me if you want the links  raw feeding is definitely the way to go If you can do it


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I have a couple of books by well known vets in the raw world and I also joined some raw groups on yahoo as well as a dog food forum where the raw feeders are some of the best educated people I've found. They will help you with any questions. You can pm me if you want the links  raw feeding is definitely the way to go If you can do it


Yes! Awesome, I will be pm'ing you soon!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> In "rare" cases genetics or just body refusal is possible in dogs with high quality feeds.. The reason i say rare is because *everyone always blames to protein source for their troubles with high protein when in fact its not the protein as much as the quality of ingredients that make up the feed.*
> 
> You may understand what i'm saying which if you do, you'll understand my other post and why i say it.
> 
> ...


i think it has to do with the way its processed too. it just doesnt seem right forcing a lesser animal to adapt to something like what kibble is. to me, digestion in these dogs is more hard coded than DA. we take precautions about DA and not kibble...

but it all goes back to how i really feel. i could care less what people do with their dogs, to each their own. i mean that quite literally. the OP could eat their dog and i wouldnt bat an eye but they asked a question so i answered the best i could with my own experiences.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Im the odd ball out...I tried the "higher quality" kibbles and my dogs did horrible on them...gassy, bloated, bad skin.....

So I took a gamble and switched them over to Iams lamb and Rice.....and they do wonderful on it...so thats what we stuck with lol also helps that its cheaper, i have more money to spend on them in other areas....i also put salmon oil capsules in their food...helps alot with their skin since they are outside 24/7 right now


----------

